# THANK YOU !!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

THANK YOU - how hard is this 2 SAY ? @ the age of 8 so many years ago - my grandfather did teach me - how 2 train & hunt POINTERS - THANK YOU PAP - he also did teach me - if you do not say THANK YOU at least 5 times a day - you are NOT !!!!!! part of the people around U !!!!! it is Sunday - so 2 get some of mine 5 THANK YOUS - THANK YOU V forum - THANK YOU members - THANK YOU lurkers - THANK YOU GEEKS ( LOL) that keep the site up & running - THANK YOU moderators that control people like ME - THANK YOU !!!!!! you will like it & the people & pups around U -will LIKE it even MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Ron for putting a smile on my face at least a couple times a week.

Great dogs and wonderful people owned by them.

I still learn from this site. Thank you to all those who keep it rolling along.

RBD


----------

